# Burton Retro Twin: Anyone?



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey All,

So I mentioned before I'm looking to add a pure freestyle board to my quiver after x-mas. I just came across a brand new 2006-2007 Burton Retro Twin on craigslist for $200. I don't know a whole lot about Burton's product line. However, I do know this is supposed to be one of their higher-end freestyle decks. MSRP is like $460 or something. Hence, I'm not sure if this deal too good to pass up. Any chance someone could give me a product review of this deck?

Thanks.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I can't offer any personal opinions about the board, but I'm looking to pick up an 08 Twin this christmas and from the reviews I've come across online it seems to be a pretty decent board. Haven't heard anything negative about it yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Burton Twin = amazing I have the 06 model and all I can say is that I love it. It's light as hell, handels great, and is just very enjoyable. I would deff recomend this


----------

